# Phrag. Mem. Ann Stuckey



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2014)

(pearcei ‘White Magic’ x Silver Eagle ‘Ghostly’) Nice Phrag -- almost white.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice. Another of my favorite Phrags. I have to see if Marilyn has any.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 26, 2014)

Interesting. What's the appeal of a white phrag? Is it just a color you like in slippers or the fact that it's something that you just don't see very often? I assume this is a small(ish) grower?


----------



## eteson (Jul 26, 2014)

OOooooh! Love whites. this one is sooo nice.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats on a lovely flower.


----------



## abax (Jul 26, 2014)

I LOVE it, Dot. Delicate and graceful. Where did you find this beauty?


----------



## John M (Jul 26, 2014)

Striking! I love that one, Dot!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Jul 27, 2014)

I love the colors, feels almost porcelain/victorian.


----------



## Secundino (Jul 27, 2014)

The appeal of a white flower for me is that it is never white! There are always hues of different shades of some colour!


----------



## TDT (Jul 27, 2014)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> I love the colors, feels almost porcelain/victorian.



My feelings exactly!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice! I love it too..!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 27, 2014)

that is a beauty for sure.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Interesting. What's the appeal of a white phrag? Is it just a color you like in slippers or the fact that it's something that you just don't see very often? I assume this is a small(ish) grower?



I suppose, in part, it's because until andreertae was discovered, there were no truly white Phrags. Plus I've always had a liking for white flowers. And blue one -- so who is going to make a blue Phrag? (Hopefully not the same people that made those "blue" Phals!)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Interesting. What's the appeal of a white phrag? Is it just a color you like in slippers or the fact that it's something that you just don't see very often? I assume this is a small(ish) grower?


Pale, pastel and white blooms are very unusual for Phrags. There are only abuot 10 I can think of. Thank God for pearcei to make these.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## abax (Jul 27, 2014)

You're not going to tell where you acquired this beauty???


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2014)

Check w/ Marilyn LeDoux.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2014)

abax said:


> You're not going to tell where you acquired this beauty???


I forgot to check the tag -- I'll try to remember to do that tomorrow.


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 28, 2014)

Love the pastel points!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2014)

abax said:


> You're not going to tell where you acquired this beauty???


I checked -- the tag gives no indication who it came from, and I don't have it in my records. I must have had it for quite awhile -- before I started keeping track of such things. Sorry.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice Dot, love the petal tips against the white


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2014)

Windy Hill.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Windy Hill.



Could be, but I've rarely purchased plants directly from her.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah ha! Windy Hill. I didn't know the Marilyn name so was a bit frustrated.
I'm on my way>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2014)

OK.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2014)

Windy Hill has never had this cross. Marilyn says the cross was made by
Patrick Hawley in Jonesboro, GA. Dot, you may have a real "collectible"
there. If you ever decide to divide it, I'd like to be in line for a division.
I think the plant is absolutely stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2014)

I wonder where mine came from?  I'm sure they have some similar crosses. If you want, Woodstream may have Ice Princess available.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2014)

abax said:


> Windy Hill has never had this cross. Marilyn says the cross was made by
> Patrick Hawley in Jonesboro, GA. Dot, you may have a real "collectible"
> there. If you ever decide to divide it, I'd like to be in line for a division.
> I think the plant is absolutely stunning.





NYEric said:


> I wonder where mine came from?  I'm sure they have some similar crosses. If you want, Woodstream may have Ice Princess available.



Eric, your plant came from me, a division of this one. I have two other names on the tag, waiting for divisions. Angela, I'll add your name now, also.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2014)

Doh!  Thanks.


----------



## abax (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you, Dot. I can be very patient for a lovely Phrag. like that one. It's
one of those price-is-no-object kind of plant.

Eric, write names on the tag. I do that now that my memory is fading.
I know damn well I can't remember, although I think I will...but I really
don't...ya know????? ;>)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2014)

I started keeping track about 3 years ago. I should have been doing it all along!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2014)

I have too many plants to begin writing names on tags. I have a bunch without tags since the cats like to remove them!


----------

